# Black Swan



## faith in chaos (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi, (I think) this is my first post here... Hello.

I was wondering if there's a website which has listings for what's going on at the Black Swan. I couldn't find anything up to date on google, don'tstayin only had past events listed...

Thanks in advance

edit: ah yeah, it was my first post.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2008)

There seems to be some listings here :-

http://www.skiddle.com/whatson/guide.php/Skiddle/Bristol/Black_Swan/

JTG's yer man for the sort of repetitive beats they specialise in down there, 

They don't let me out after dark


----------



## faith in chaos (Apr 27, 2008)

Haha, thanks man for the quick reply, I'll take a look at that site.

I'm looking for some decent psytrance nights in Bristol having been to the last 2 Tribe of Frogs and learning there isn't another until September.

Oh they're just past events too.. odd. Thanks anyway


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2008)

oops - senior moment - sorry - I'm the token wrinkly ...

JTG will be around later I'm sure - he said something about a booze up to mark the end of the football season ....


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm a bit confused about the use of the words 'decent' and 'psy-trance' in the same sentence tbh 

However, don't think there's a site for the Swan as such, they're not that organised over there  Your best bet is to keep an eye on Hijack for nights. It tends to be more focussed on dnb, breaks, breakcore etc but most stuff gets advertised on there a month or two in advance


----------



## faith in chaos (Apr 28, 2008)

JTG said:


> I'm a bit confused about the use of the words 'decent' and 'psy-trance' in the same sentence tbh









JTG said:


> However, don't think there's a site for the Swan as such, they're not that organised over there  Your best bet is to keep an eye on Hijack for nights. It tends to be more focussed on dnb, breaks, breakcore etc but most stuff gets advertised on there a month or two in advance



Cool I'll take a peek, thanks


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 28, 2008)

Keep an eye on the ToF Website under the party section. Some of the Psytrance nights in and around Bristol get a mention on there. Or post on their and ask.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

Dontstayin.com

Click on uk,click on Bristol, scroll down list of venues, and the Blackswan have a calander...tada!


http://www.dontstayin.com/uk/bristol/the-black-swan


if you check out the venues in Bristol, i'm sure you'll find your psy-trance night...I need to fit one of those in this summer


----------



## High Voltage (May 3, 2008)

Black Swan - Ninja Hippies - Saturday 10th May 10pm till L8

Gypsy - Mat V - Berger - Aulday - Palfrey


----------

